# Modding the S - Do i or don't i do this to it.....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Apart from the induction kit i fitted a few months back to help breathing, i hadn't really planned on changing the S much. But then whilst browsing today i found a pic on a US forum of this S wearing BBS LM's and a Mugen front lip!










So i thought i would see what the general consensus was before investigating a possible investment from a US retailer.

TIA for comments


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i like it


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I don't.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm, different wheels and just a little less lip would look nice I think... :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A bit too Gran Turismo for me but each to their own. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I would leave as is. I love the wheels it has already and the front lip doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

BBS are sweet. Leave the front alone.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

have lms on my ttr  but do not think they look right on the s sorry


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't like the BBS LMS, but I have to say they look better on your S2000 than the 5 spokes :?

Don't touch the front lip though


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks sweet & defo improves the appearance.

I like both the lip & the wheels. If the price is right Kev, go for it.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

dont like the front lip, but the wheels are a must!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't like either. But then again I'm an OEM kinda guy.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Too much like Fast and the Furious, only reason i can see for the lip is if you have alot of snow round where you live :? Could be classed as Chavish IMO next you'll be having neons fitted :wink: 
Wheels are ok ish though.
Jonah


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks great, I would go for it. Makes it stand out nicely


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Don't like at all I'm afraid....(either wheels or lip). Very american looking mod (funnily enough).

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Don't usually like modded bumpers, but I reckon it looks quite good. 
Love the wheels too. But I'm a big fan of BBS alloys.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

think it looks like an MX-5


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> think it looks like an MX-5


Does a bit, doesn't it?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Proper Chav mod that one IMHO.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for all your replies 

Looks like its a 50:50 split. But unfortunately the importers have made it a 100% no no. 

Due to the different offsets/size rims on the front and rear, the BBS's with tyres weigh in at Â£3000 all in for 18's!  And the front splitter (which i wasn't 100% sure about anyway) comes in at Â£375 unpainted!.

A bit too expensive for me, so it's back to the drawing board. :?


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i like it


But then you like this as well:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

phil said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > think it looks like an MX-5
> ...


more like an Astra GTE


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

Leave it as it is mate. I saw an S2000 with different wheels to yours the other day and they are Honda fitted....could be worth investigating them and doing a swap or something.

The front end looks awesome as it is, I'd leave it well alone. If you want a sharp mod that makes the car better, upgrade the discs and pads and get some stopping power!

Stu


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'd keep the outside as-is and invest in upgrading the suspension to whatever they've done to the current model to bring it up to scratch. That way, you'll make it much better to drive on so-so British roads and possibly add value to the car in the process. You could always put it back to standard and sell the bits to another S2K owner.

Rob


----------

